# Profile requirement



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> ....


Been reading on here for quite a while but now a relatively new member. Born and raised in Yankeetown FL fishing Crystal River North to Wacassassa. Now living in Gulf County FL and fish West Bay/St. Andrews/Apalachicola Bay. Getting prepared to start seriously chasing Tarpon. I travel for work so that keeps me away from my home water a lot of the time, but I try to take advantage of local opportunity when I can. I will be chasing Steelhead from the Pere Marquette next week.


----------



## wil harrington (Apr 6, 2016)

Small town kid from cape cod but currently in Greensboro NC love chase stripers on the weekend fly-fishing but even bringing waders and going really skinny


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

wil harrington said:


> Small town kid from cape cod but currently in Greensboro NC love chase stripers on the weekend fly-fishing but even bringing waders and going really skinny


Nice, I've got a brother in Raleigh. My dad used to take my striper fishing on Lake George here in FL.


----------



## wil harrington (Apr 6, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice, I've got a brother in Raleigh. My dad used to take my striper fishing on Lake George here in FL.


 they fight like hell don't they?!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sure do, they hit like a freight train. I was just a kid then and using light spinning gear and live shiners, It was a hell of a lot of fun. You could kinda feel the shiner get really active then WHAM! 

I want to try to fish them on a fly, using sinking line with a baitfish pattern in the upper Apalachicola River by my house. 

Right now I'm working on a project in NW Indiana. I'm going up to the Pere Marquette river next week to try and catch a Steelhead using "chuck and duck" method. I've never done it before but the way it was explained to me the same method may work on Striper in the river where I live. Essentially you're trying to dead drift heavy flies in strong current under strike indicators. Hopefully I'll learn something while I'm up there.


----------



## wil harrington (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah 


LowHydrogen said:


> Sure do, they hit like a freight train. I was just a kid then and using light spinning gear and live shiners, It was a hell of a lot of fun. You could kinda feel the shiner get really active then WHAM!
> 
> I want to try to fish them on a fly, using sinking line with a baitfish pattern in the upper Apalachicola River by my house.
> 
> ...


----------

